# Ram Hersteller



## Solixx (25. August 2003)

Hi,
ich hätte mal eine Frage, kennt jemand eine Firma Namens GET die Speicher-Riegel herstellt? Oder is das ein No Name Produkt?

 im vorraus


----------



## dfd1 (3. September 2003)

Hab mal den bessten I-Net freund google.ch gefragt, aber der hat in der schnelle auch nichts schlaues gefunden...


----------



## Scorp (3. September 2003)

Wenn Fishbone, Pixelview und Medion für dich Marken sind dann ja  
...Ansonsten greifst du lieber zu ner richtigen Marke wie Infineon oder Samsung.


----------



## dfd1 (3. September 2003)

Samsung? Ne, wenschon dann Kingston oder Corsair.


----------



## transe (8. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Scorp _
> *Wenn Fishbone, Pixelview und Medion für dich Marken sind dann ja
> ...Ansonsten greifst du lieber zu ner richtigen Marke wie Infineon oder Samsung. *



Aus dem Video-Forum:  

DV-in freischalten bei Medion 9090

MEDION 9090 (SAMSUNG VP-H 130)
DV-IN FREISCHALTEN

Man sollte sich informieren bei vermeintlichen NoName Produkten, der Post ist also sehr berechtigt. 

Rate mal wo der  SAMSUNG MARKEN DV Camcorder Billiger ist, bei Aldi (medion, baugleich) oder beim Elektronik-Fachhändler....

Dennoch: Bei RAM würde ich keine Experimente wagen, ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (hielten den versprochenen Takt nicht stabil)  und habe seitdem mit Markenram nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!
//edit: meine Marken: Corsair und jetzt G.E.I.L 
schau mal unter http://www.alternate.de , die Ram Preise sind dort ganz OK


----------

